

First Hadoop Search Engine Launched By Cloudera - cdl
http://www.drdobbs.com/database/first-hadoop-search-engine-launched-by-c/240161081/

======
chatman
LucidWorks and Cloudera are at the forefront of enterprise search with Apache
Solr at the heart. Congratulations, Cloudera! Enterprise search world couldn't
have been more exciting!

